# Just because... (pic heavy)



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I have no dog of my own (yet! ) doesn't mean I can't post pictures of other dogs  so I'm going to defend a breed which I love... yes, the Pitbull...

I came across these and thought they were lovely... 


















A search and rescue dog.









How can you resist those eyes?!























































...and saving the best 'till last...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Great pics there Trace...they are all cute...xxxx...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely pics, but u know what annoys me is those ppl that cut their ears off, mostly in america like, but i watch the animal cops houston on sky some times and the amount of them u see with their ears cut and the stupid ppl have just used scissors to do it, it really annoys me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I know  I wonder if they'd like part of their ears been cut off.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww arnt the Sweet, i love the breed


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Im not a big bully breed fan!

But I think it is fantastic the way you are showing of what the "true" pit bull is like, in the right hands they are amazing dogs.
And not all baby killers, which the media continuously shows :mad5:

Sadly all over the UK the rescue centers are bursting with staffies


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

I love pit's to, my grandma used to breed them in denmark. (til she changed to rotweiler) 

I think pits are absolutely ugly with cut tail and ears. Only specie where i can understand for looks is rotweiler, but then again their cute with their huge tail and ears to. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I have friends that live in the dominican republic and theykeep pitbulls! Beautiful strong powerful handsome adorable, gentle, sedate are all words i would use to describe their dogs!

Theirs are very very highly trained, are family pets, but also work to protect their house and land. I wouldnt want to be someone trying to break in, but i do love their doggy cuddles, once w have been introduced lol!


----------

